# Powering LGB F7 B unit



## Michael Benke (Jan 8, 2008)

Has anyone taken the time and added power trucks to an LGB F7 B unit? Is it worth doing?


----------



## kdtsolutions (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes I did. It was easy. I fouind a pair of power trucks on ebay. They dropped right in to the B unit. I used matching decoders. You will also need to add some weight to the B unit. I am very happy with this as my A unit used to slip on some of the grades in my back yard. There is a set of power trucks on Ebay. Current price is about $15. I would grab them and go for it. 

Good luck. 

Mark


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

It is not quite as easy as stated by Michael if you want the speeds to match for track power and speed sensing. I have done 5 of these and here is what I had to do: 

The non-sound block is by far the easier one to motorize as follows for aa analog track powered layout (non MTS/DCC): 
swap out the non-sound truck for a powered one. 
Find a 4 pin power connector and add at least 6 pairs of back to back diodes on one motor lead to equalize the power to match the A unit. 
Tie the power leads to the 2 wire power cable coming from the A unit as well as the inner power block leads. 
Add weight over the powered truck. 

For the sound block, you need to reuse the sound sensing axle and add a gear to it, and move the sound sensing board to the new motor block, or move the guts from the new block to the old block.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Powered trucks on e-bay? All I could find is unpowered.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Why not purchase an LGB Genesis unit which uses the same powered trucks. A dealer was selling the Phase IV's for arount $245. But the B unit trucks on the Genny then sell it. Even if you get only half what you paid for it as the Motor Block set sold for $125 or so WHEN they were available. 
LAO


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Does the Jenny power block have the speed sensor special axle for the LGB B unit sound?


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Not sure on that one Dan. I was told by the Genny developer that the F7 motor blocks were used to power it. 
LAO


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

F7A units had motor blocks and gears only. The B unit dummy block had one special axle with the speed/chuff sensing 'magnet?' on it for the hall effect sensor in the dummy block. 

It is my understanding that this one was different than the Mogul axle. 

The Mogul rear axle had the gear, magnet, and steam wheels. The F7B did not have the gears on the axles.


----------

